# Minimized LCD cables



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

What are you talking about??

-Hal


----------



## getthoboy (Oct 8, 2009)

*Minimizing the # use of cables*

I'm trying to find a way to decrease the number of cable usage from the LCD Display to connect the Microprocessors. If i use the standard interface by using 8 cables, it'll cost a lot and will be messy. 
DO you think it's possible to decrease the amount of cable usage while sending the same amount of data?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

lol HUH?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i design cables and lcds.... im lost

the normal is a 14 pin vga cable.


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

This is an electrician's board. I think you need to be on an electronics board.

-Hal


----------

